# Wiring up a new system



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Combination boxes exist. They will have a partition to segregate the wire types. The wires can all be in the same stud, but not through the same holes. They should never make contact while running parallel but it is okay to cross perpendicular.


----------



## mikereno1 (Feb 19, 2009)

If they are going to the same box, how can I be sure they arent touching behind the wall? Where can I get a combo wall plate, cant seem to find any


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

mikereno1 said:


> If they are going to the same box, how can I be sure they arent touching behind the wall? Where can I get a combo wall plate, cant seem to find any


http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10425&cs_id=1042505&p_id=4006&seq=1&format=2
http://www.aifittings.com/whnew76.htm


----------



## mikereno1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Having a bit of a problem getting the wires up the wall into the attic. 2 things, first I think I am able to get the fish tape all the way up the wall, but i am trying to drill from the attic down into the space behind the drywall and it doesnt seem to be working. When drilling down through the 2x4 I hit some metal, which was really thin, and then more wood. I am through about 6 inches of wood and its still not into the space. How thick is the wood supposed to be here, its a exterior wall. There is also a power wire going down about 2 feet from where I am drilling down, but there is no outlet on that wall, any idea what that could be going to?

Should I just get a longer bit and keep drilling?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

The top plate should be 3" two 2X4 1 1/2 X 2 = 3" If you are getting more wood you could be lined up with a rafter end. Move the hole by 2-3 inches. Still will be near imposible to reach this in the attic. Easier to cut a slice in the drywall and make the patch. Be sure to place a metal plate over the wire to protect it where you notch the top plates.


----------

